# New Additions to the Shop



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I finally got my wallet out and went down to Busy Bee Tools today and got the Dust Collection System, Air Filtration, 4" hoses, blast gates, and remote switches.

I am sitting here having a beer and shaking a little because the Tool savings account is bone dry but what the heck I only live once right.

After two bust night shifts I will wake up first thing in the morning and get this stuff hooked up and will post some pics for you. 

Here are the photos of what I got today.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW! Looks like you will be busy for a spell, but when finished there will be room to breathe :yes4:

Great investment in your health!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

You mean to tell me thay actually took your credit card or even cash?? Who is Craftex? I will have to check that out. I have been giving my Jet 1000B a work out and it works. I will post in lobby later. I am sure you will like yours when you see how well it works.

BTW, I will hold off for anouther day the rack we talked about. I just need to get this Beast done for now if you know what I mean!! It wearing me. out all the time


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

ahhhh what a feeling................
i feel your pain


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*I just can't wait till tomorrow*

Ok really now who am I kidding.... sat there and said man I have to get this setup NOW lol.

So after 6,000 nuts, washers and bolts here is the finished product.

Jerry 

Craftex is made for Busy Tools in Canada, check out the website:

Busy Bee Tools Home Page


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> You mean to tell me thay actually took your credit card or even cash?? Who is Craftex? I will have to check that out. I have been giving my Jet 1000B a work out and it works. I will post in lobby later. I am sure you will like yours when you see how well it works.
> 
> BTW, I will hold off for anouther day the rack we talked about. I just need to get this Beast done for now if you know what I mean!! It wearing me. out all the time


Jerry 

I got an idea if you already have the back nailed on . Just drill a hole and use a flush bit with the router and it will be fine as long as you follow the edges.


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

I would not have been able to sleep too. Try not to get any blue paint on it. LOL


----------



## sher622 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice setup. That remote switch is a must. I have two of those foot switches, by accident, but I ended up using both of them. I would have stayed up too. I don't know how someone can buy a tool and not have the box open within 24hrs. A friend of mine bought a table saw and the incra TS system. It took him about a month to get the TS out of the box and I had to prod him into letting me help him put the incra together after a year! He looked at all the boxes with the incra and was intimidated, but once we got into it, it really wasn't that bad.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Barry99 said:


> I would not have been able to sleep too. Try not to get any blue paint on it. LOL


LOL ya beleive me that wont happen again. BUt hey thanks for reminding me of one of the worst days in the shop.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

sher622 said:


> Nice setup. That remote switch is a must. I have two of those foot switches, by accident, but I ended up using both of them. I would have stayed up too. I don't know how someone can buy a tool and not have the box open within 24hrs. A friend of mine bought a table saw and the incra TS system. It took him about a month to get the TS out of the box and I had to prod him into letting me help him put the incra together after a year! He looked at all the boxes with the incra and was intimidated, but once we got into it, it really wasn't that bad.


Ya that's what I thought as well. For now I will run the hoses on the ground to the table saw. I got a Y connection for the other 4" outlet and will use it with blast gates for the sanding station I built and the MITRE saw. I just might move the drill press over to the other wall so all the machines are on one side of the garage. 

I may have found a used window so I want to cut a opening into the garage's South side wall to let in natural light. After I do that I will be building a workbench into the wall with big drawers. 

The garage will need a lot of work to be ready for next winter. I have to insulate the ceiling and close it up first with a attic hatch. But like everyone there is only so much time in a day.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Holy cow Dan! Hang onto your hat when you turn all that equipment on! LOL
Nice toys!!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

The guy I spoke with early Debbie with the used House of Tools Dust Collection sold his unit. I called him today and he said he picked another one up out in the cottage and now he wanted 140 dollars for it. I thought I might as well bite the bullets and take the plunge.

Now I have to get the garage setup and insulated. God will this ever end? lol


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Air Filtration Unit Setup Complete*

Today I managed to get the air filtration unit setup. I bought it from Busy Bee Tools because the House of Tools has gone out of business. The unit moves 1400 CFM and is capable of cleaning the air in my shop and then some. I decided on the larger unit because one it came with a remote and secondly, it allows me if I move to build a bigger shop and still be able to work effectively.

Here are the steps I took to mount the unit by myself:

1) Cut 2 x 3's to be place in between the rafters.

2) Use a scrap piece of 1/2" plywood to act as a temporary platform to rest the unit on top of a wooden ladder. I screwed the 1/2" sheet of plywood onto the the ladder so it would not tip over.

3) To assist in lifting the air unit I made use of a "Jigger" that affords me the mechanical advantage of 5:1. I used a Prusik to help set the unit in place and hold it there.

4) Using the wire straps supplied by the manufacturer I simply hooked one loop onto the "sky hook" and then wrapped the other end around the 2x3 and hooked it into place.

5) I was able to use the garage opener power outlet to supply power to the unit.

Note: Make sure you mount the unit if at all possible in the centre of the room to maximize the air handling capabilities on the unit. The height is another consideration, the last thing you want to do is introduce the chance of banging your head on the air filtration unit.

My next phase of this project will be to locate the dust collection unit in the corner and re-locate the drill press over to the wall where the mitre saw is located. This will make the dust collection system easier to install and more efficient because of limited duct runs and minimal connections which add to friction loss and reduce the CFM.

I will have to run additional wiring for the drill press and I want to install better lighting in the form of 4 foot fluorescent lights.

As I progress on this next phase I will post pictures so stay tune!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Awesome system Dan! you might want to close the doors so you leave the lawn outside when you turn all that on..LOL.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Jerry:



xplorx4 said:


> Who is Craftex? I will have to check that out.


Craftex is a house brand for BusyBee Tools in Canada. They have branches across English Canada. To see if they ship to the US, call the Concord location. i don't know of the 800 number will work from the US.

However, I would suggest that you compare the BusyBee stuff with Jet in the US. The bandsaws are identical and both brands are supplied by the same manufacturer in Korea. It is possible that other Jet stuff is the same as the BusyBee.

The Home of Busy Bee Tools

Hope this helps.

Allthunbs


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrats on your recent purchase Dan. Looks like you wont be breathing any dust soon.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

If it ain't running why have it?? Mine got anouther work out today after I cleaned the front filter. I had to rip some 1X10X10' red oak down to make some trim for the benches. I have a friend from church that helps me out with wood. I will be posting back at the old stand by with pics later tonight or in the morning.

Hay Ron good to hear you back from time to time, all is well here. I trust it is well in "God's country".


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> Hay Ron good to hear you back from time to time, all is well here. I trust it is well in "God's country".


Thanks Jerry. Yup, snow's almost melted. Starting work on the design phase of the shop. Forum stuff is relegated to "after everything else for the day is done."

Allthunbs


----------

